# Cramps, morning sickness? What am I feeling?



## OohLaLa

Hello ladies. I had a miscarriage on March 2nd, and just found out that I am pregnant again last weekend. My LMP puts me at about 5 weeks and 3 days. 

I am excited and terrified. I keep going to the bathroom expecting to see blood and telling myself I'm being silly. I was only slightly over 6 weeks when I miscarried last time and by the time I started bleeding my HCG was only 99, so I don't think it ever got very high to begin with. I never really got much of any symptoms other than some soreness in my breasts and some cramps. I had a feeling someone wasn't right because I wasn't getting symptoms.

Well, I had some cramps last night that only lasted for a couple of minutes and haven't had any more than that, though it gives me quite a scare.

I've just be feeling uneasy all day today. It's not quite cramps and not quite nausea, maybe slightly queasy. I don't know what to make of it. I almost wish I would just have some full on morning sickness so I can feel like I really am pregnant.

Is anyone else having this experience. I am just yearning for symptoms! I told my husband I'd be thrilled if I was feeling sick all the time because at least I would know my hormones are climbing.


----------



## livinginhope

Hey OohLaLa, I do understand how you feel... I'm *very* cautiously pregnant with #1 after a MC and MMC last year, so have been through the self-same thing.

When I miscarried the first time, the first sign was cramps and pinkish-brown spotting - but the cramps were consistent and went on for a couple of days before the blood came. In this (so far healthy) pregnancy I've noticed cramps every now and again, but they don't last for long. I've also spoken with other people about the every-now-and-again cramps and they're perfectly normal, just your uterus growing ready for the baby :)

I'd say don't worry about symptoms (or lack of them!) just yet, as it's still quite early. I started feeling nausea around 6 weeks this time around, and for a couple of weeks it was just like a low-grade queasiness 24-7, before some proper MS kicked in (mainly dry heaving, but I have actually been sick a few times too).

I know it's daft to say, but please try not to worry (if only it were that easy!). From what you've said it all sounds fairly normal to me, and the statistics are on your side :)

XXXXXXX


----------



## KatM83

I know how you feel as well hun, the whole symptoms thing drives me mad...I had none at all when pregnant with my son, maybe tender boobs but that was it and heartburn at the end.. so it is true that not everyone has them but.... when you have had losses it freaks you out doesn't it!! My boobs weren't sore at the beginning of this pregnancy then got very sore and fuller but now don't hurt as bad so that worrying me also i'm so so tired and feel queasy most of the day like you say...its so confusing, i have an early scan at 8weeks i might feel better if all goes ok with that!
Try not to worry too much :) xxx


----------

